# Mini Donkey behavior?



## FrostyMeadows (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am a mini horse lover and I am considering adding a mini donkey (or two) to my small herd. I am trying to find out how they are different from horses? Has anyone here raised them? Are they dangerous to have around other pets? (cats, dogs, goats) Do they train and bond in a way similar to horses? What about birthing, do they have the same struggles as mini horses?

I really appreciate any advice or information.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am fairly new to donkeys,I have a mini donk under 1yr.old and a medium size donkey that is a few years old. The bigger donkey keeps out the dogs etc, the mini could care less. They're in with my miniature horses and do well.My bigger donkey and I clicked as soon as we met,she has trained me to pet or brush her,she wont leave her stall until I have done so



. I love them and highly recommend them



as pets.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 16, 2011)

I HAVE A MINI AND A STANDARD BOTH GELDINGS AND ARE IN WITH MY MARE AND GELDING HERD. THEY ARE OK WITH MY DOGS BUT ANY DOGS THEY WILL TRY TO REMOVE ON A PERMENENT(SP) BASIS. I HAVE NEIGHBORS WHO DON'T OR WON'T FEED THEIR DOGS AND THEY COME INTO MY PASTURE AND CHASE HORSES AND BIRDS. BETWEEN THE DONKEYS AND MY ALPACA THEY GO HOME WORSE FOR THE WEAR. MY MINI DONK WILL CHASE THE BIRDS FOR FUN, HE LOVES TO SEE THEM WADDLE IN HIGH GEAR. HE WON'T HURT THEM JUST CHASE, AND IS SO FUNNY HE WAITS FOR THE SLOW ONES. THAT SAID THEY ARE VERY SELECTIVE ON WHO THEY TRUST. I CAN DO ALMOST ANYTHING WITH THEM,PLAY CHASE,JUMP,HIDE AND SEEK,KICK A BUCKET,BUT THEY ARE VERY SHY WHEN PEOPLE COME. ONCE I SAY ITS OK THEY ARE OK AND WILL LET PEOPLE PET THEM. I TRUST THEIR JUDGEMENT ABOUT PEOPLE AND THINGS. VERY WISE CREATURES.


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 18, 2011)

We're very new to this too. Bob the Donk on this forum is ours. He's a bigger mini donk B size gelding. Once he was shown who belongs in the pasture, he got along with everyone. Our horses on the other hand took awhile to come around to him. But he's always on the outskirts watching over the herd. Anything that comes into the pasture that he wasn't told by us is ok, chases out. Very friendly guy. I love him. The only thing i've been told and that we are very careful of is there feeding. They aren't supposed to get a lot of grain and should be on a grass or timothy hay. So he only gets his vitamin supplement and sand clear with a few oats no grain and his grass hay at meals.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 18, 2011)

Just to clarify what Deb said...what he gets for "grain" is a SMALL handful. Donkeys do not need grain and live very well on just a nice grass hay.



It is bad for them to get fat.


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 18, 2011)

They are different from horses in many ways. My donkeys are in with my minis but it took the horses a while to get used to them. They shared a fence line for a while, got used to each other and now they are fine. They especially had a tough time with the donkeys braying at first. Didn't know what to make of it. My mini mare is definitely the boss and the donkeys are okay with being lower ranking. Donkeys do turn and kick at predators so dogs might not be safe. They are different as far as training as well. But they are wonderful, special animals and I can't imagine life without them. Jennies are definitely easier to handle than intact jacks but gelded donkeys are gentle as well. And, yes, they definitely do bond with you. My donkeys are always the first ones at the fence to greet me and follow me everywhere. Once you fall in love with Long Ears, your life will never be the same. I don't breed so can't help you there.


----------

